# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Test E Dbol - Winstrol Log

## CALLMEOCT

Hey everyone; started my cycle last week, wich was intended to be Test Prop EoD plus Mast prop; kickstarting with dBol and ending it with winstrol by last few weeks. 

All i have to say is injecting Test Prop was really painful; this is my 4th cycle and i've been using Test E for the past few cycles.

At this time, i've switched T Prop (not entirely; but will do next week; and added Test E to my cycle).

I did inject T Prop EoD for almost 2 weeks now; but during Monday's shot i added 250mg of Test E to a short dose of Prop, and during yestedays pin i once again went with Test E (250mg) plus a small remaining dose of Test Prop i had. 

On monday ill start injecting Test E by itself and keep gong with it 
*(twice a weeek on the classic split Mon-Thurs 250-250*) 
Also consider getting some equipoise (a compound i did run before) but might as well keep it simple and go forward with test itself. 

I get little to no pip with it;* i was getting insane pip with prop* wich leaded to bad training sessions and painful sleep time. 

*As for Dianabol;* all i can say is WHY i didnt try this compound before; as a kickstarter the strength gains (been taking it for only 10 days) are insane; i started feeling it pretty much after like 2 or 3 days. 

I see no bad sides for dBol but a little bit of lower back pain wich may be caused by it; plus a small amount of water retention wich is nothing im worrying about at this time. 

As for an AI; i didnt start using it so far; following GearHeaded advice and will keep going like this for now. 

While this is not a cycle log just wanted to post this and update what's going on with my current situation. 
*
Current physique and showing how dBol is affecting me*



*Once again thanks for reading, Octavio.*

----------


## CALLMEOCT

*Updated Cycle*

*Test E 250 / 250* Twice a week from Week 2 to 12

*Test Prop EoD 100mg EoD from Week 1 & 2* - Starting next week without Prop. 

*Dianabol 50mg Week 1 to 4* - Dosing it 10mg morning 40mg PWO. 

*Proviron 50mg ED*

*Considering a low dose of Dianabol from week 5 to 7 - following GearHeaded advice. 
*


*Winstrol 50mg WEEK 9 up to PCT* 

*Not running an Ai at this time; will keep this updated.* 

*Any other supplements?*
*----*  Creatine 5g daily
*----*  TUDCA
*----*  NAC 600mg Twice a day
*----*  Taurine 3g Daily
*----*  Fish Oil 300mg Twice a day

----------


## CALLMEOCT

Day 17 - 
Injected 250mg of Test yesterday; was feeling really bloated and had sleep issues during last 2 or 3 days; poped my first Ai Pill yesterday night, woke up nearly 4 or 5 times to pee during last night. 

Woke up and feel really less bloated; and feeling more comfortable.

----------


## ghettoboyd

you look good brother, this cycle should do you well as you are already in great shape and lean... I'm looking forward to your journey, good luck...

----------


## CALLMEOCT

*
Cycle Update - Day 23*
Injected 250mg of Test E yesterday plus 200mg of Primobolan - Added Primo to the cycle last week (i didnt know Primo was THAT expensive!); still poping 50mg of Dbol daily plus Proviron . 

This is my last week at Dbol50mg daily; starting the 5th week im tappering it down to 20mg only and moving forward winstrol after 2 ''rest'' weeks oral wise before hitting week 9.

I thought i was going to get way more bloat using dBol; while i do have some bloating my stomach is still pretty flat. I have to clarify i have been taking an Ai during last few days; just a small dose of .25 adex twice a week but its doing the job. 



dBol is a compound im definitely using again next year; pumps are great; strength gains are noticeable within a couple days and seems to be the Kick-Starter i was really looking forward.


*As of week 4 the cycle was modified and tuned into*
250mg *Test E* Twice a week.
200mg *Primobolan* Twice a week. 
*Dianabol* 50mg (10mg morning 40mg pre workout) ED - Up to week 4. 
*Proviron* 50mg ED (morning)

----------


## CALLMEOCT

WORKOUT ROUTINE
i've been tryint to hit every muscle group twice a week.
My current split is the following


*Back - Chest
Legs - Calves 
Shoulder - Bicep
Chest Tricep
Legs - Calves
Shoulder Bicep*

*Current Calorie Intake: 3200Cals. 
Current Weigh: 99kg*

----------


## CALLMEOCT

Day 34 of my current Cycle

Dropped dBol last week exactly at day 28. 

Water from dBol seems to be all gone and looking less ''puffy''
Lower abs are starting to show up and some veins been popping on my stomach & quads. 

Diet was on point during last weeks and im feeling really well. 

*As the end of Week 5 of the cycle im running
250mg Test E Twice a week.
200mg Primobolan Twice a week.
Ibutamorem 10mg Daily - This thing makes me hungry as hell. 
Proviron 50mg ED (morning)*

Im planning on doing Chest 3 times a week for the following couple weeks to try and maximize my chest gains due to my poor genetics on that part of my body. My back is looking solid plus shoulder gains are going well. 


Total Calories Still around 2900 with 290ish grams of Protein. Been eating a lot of fish (Vogue, Tuna, some Salmon).

*Current Weigh: 98.700kg*

----------

